# North West Meet 2013- Details



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

2 Meets 1st Sept (sunday) and 14th Sept (saturday)

1st September 2013 meet is at St Annes at 1pm


We will have (so far confirmed please correct if wrong or you decide against it
Me with Bailey 
Dan1234 with Frankie and Henry 
clayton1985 with Lester
Burrowzig with Ziggy and kite 
Indiandpuppy and Marnie
So confirmed 7 dogs and 5 members 

14th September 2013 meet will be at Scholes Lane Playing Field and Woodlands WA10 3PB at 11am

We will have
Me, Bailey and Max
Wiz and Amber 
clayton1985 and Lester
MissRV and Rosie

Confirmed 5 dogs and 4 members 
IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN JOINING THIS MEET PLEASE PM ME!! 


Thanks all


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Sounds great fun - have a good time all! 

Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I'd love to come but I don't think the dogs would enjoy being on lead unfortunately.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

LahLahsDogs said:


> I'd like to come! When you say St Annes do you mean St Annes beach? lol cos that's what I have in my head but I could be missing something
> 
> I'll definitely bring Spencer, and probably Rufus too
> 
> Edit: Can my Mum come too with her schnauzer Maxwell?... I sometimes meet her in St Annes as it's half way for both of us and we visit my Grandma too. She'd love to bring Maxwell along too i'm sure


Yes St Annes Beach  Of course your Mum can bring Maxwell


----------



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

I might be able to make this too


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

foursmith said:


> I might be able to make this too


That would be lovely


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

We'll have to give this one a miss. It's a long way and on the m6 which is always in traffic. On a Saturday I'll be late getting there and late getting home and if it's a warm day don't want zab in the car that long.

Hopefully we can come to the next one


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'll have to go down as a possible at the moment, St Anne's if one of the further away places but I'd still like to make it if I can!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

To far from me sorry hopefully next time


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Oooh I'm tempted, but I'm not sure if a) I will be off work, and b) What Woody would be like because he hasn't be socialised really, and he is now 11!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

CharleyRogan said:


> Oooh I'm tempted, but I'm not sure if a) I will be off work, and b) What Woody would be like because he hasn't be socialised really, and he is now 11!


If you like I could put you down As a possible


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

No. Like I said, I'm doing an agility competition on the weekend.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm a possibility, even more possible if Lexilou2 comes along with Nala and we can share the car journey.


----------



## DawnsPAW (Oct 20, 2012)

Sorry I can't make that weekend and St Anne's is a bit far for me anyway. I hope you all have a good time.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Its only an hour and a qaurter away from me, not too far to travel, and Saturday is a good day for me. Just to decide now which dog to bring :devil:
Lets hope the weather improves! A good time for me is late morning to lunch time considering the driving time. And is there a particular car park to aim for so I can use sat nav?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Here`s a list of car parks
Lytham St. Anne's Parking - Lytham St. Anne's Car Parks


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

bumping


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bumping up.......


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Canine K9 said:


> Here`s a list of car parks
> Lytham St. Anne's Parking - Lytham St. Anne's Car Parks


that's helpful, but it would be nice if I knew some other people were thinking about going to the same car park so at least I'm not having to walk around in a strange place on my own. 
I think Amber my goldie might come along to this one, she hasn't been out for a while with me since our holiday.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Wiz201 said:


> that's helpful, but it would be nice if I knew some other people were thinking about going to the same car park so at least I'm not having to walk around in a strange place on my own.
> I think Amber my goldie might come along to this one, she hasn't been out for a while with me since our holiday.


North beach one is probably best thats the one I`m going to


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I am definitely coming! Not sure if i'll be bringing Amber and Mabel or just Amber, i've managed both of them pretty well before so I will probably take both - then you can get your Manchester Terrier fix too!! I'd feel mean leaving her at home when you love your MT's


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

And as for time, I don't mind too much, but late morning/lunchtime would be better for me as it takes about an hour and a bit on the train, plus I need to sort the dogs out in the morning (I like to leave an hour between giving Amber her brekkie and walking her so as to avoid bloat as i'm SO paranoid about it) including going up to my parents house to collect Mabel... either that I or I might just let her sleep at my house the night before, that will probably be easier tbh!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I would like to take Kasa and Amber but they don't really know each other well enough plus one dog would have to go on the back seat which I'm not keen on when we're doing motorway driving. I'll have to do lots of local walks with them first.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Wiz201 said:


> I would like to take Kasa and Amber but they don't really know each other well enough plus one dog would have to go on the back seat which I'm not keen on when we're doing motorway driving. I'll have to do lots of local walks with them first.


There's plenty of time yet


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bumping this up...


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Stop bumping this thread lol it's making me jealous I can't go !!


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

sorry not been on in a while, yes we can come


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

what about an evening walk when it has cooled down a bit?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Indiandpuppy said:


> what about an evening walk when it has cooled down a bit?


That might not be a bad idea!

Mabel has a show on the 17th, my dad is showing her so I don't need to be there, but it means Mabel can't go on the walk - although if the walk is later on towards the evening, we might be able to go from the show to the walk.

If i'm on my own I just have to be careful with an evening walk as I need to get the train and don't fancy being on the train on my own (even with the dog) later in the evening


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Indiandpuppy said:


> what about an evening walk when it has cooled down a bit?


Not a bad idea, but ideally not later evening perhaps about 4 or 5ish


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Um considering the distance I'm travelling I'd prefer to get there earlier.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I do think a daytime walk is better, I can't see it being anywhere near as hot as it's been, I thought the main of the heatwave was over? I will take Amber's cooling coat and I also have a cooling cloth/mat thing that I bought from a show last week that i'll take as a spare in case anyone wants to use it. I always take a big bottle of water with me and a tub, and if everyone else brings a bottle then we can be sure we've got plenty of water to hand, should we need it. I usually take a big bottle just for the dog and she drinks some, I pour some on her and also 'top up' her cooling coat with it. And tbh, once you start walking further along the beach, it starts to get cooler, and the sand is cool and wet (I know because I walked along in bare feet the other week to test it lol) so won't be hot on their paws.

An evening walk is a nice idea, but as Wiz says, a lot of people are travelling a fair distance and I am using public transport (which we all know gets very scary of an evening!) so I would prefer to do it during the day, especially since our trains are notoriously unreliable!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

the dogs will be walking along getting a cooling off from the sea anyway, I know they won't be able to drink salt water, but the spray from the waves will cool them off. I'll be bringing along some water and a bowl for Amber but anyone parking in north beach car park (I think I'll park in there) will be welcome to share if they are a bit short.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ill bring my water but ill be keeping an eye on bailey because he will try to drink sea water


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

I meant 4 to 6 or something x


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Indiandpuppy said:


> I meant 4 to 6 or something x


um, still a little late but doable if everybody else was going for 4pm. I think some people are doing public transport though so it depends on their times really.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Wiz201 said:


> um, still a little late but doable if everybody else was going for 4pm. I think some people are doing public transport though so it depends on their times really.


I am doing public transport x


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

So what time would everyone like? I would love to be able to go to agility (2-3pm) but we don`t mind missing it for one week, for the meet up.
I won`t be bringing Max since I don`t trust him off lead yet and he`d just get himself worked up on lead. But Bailey will be there


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Errrrrm Max! Labrador= magical appearing dog= no meet max thread and explanation????? xxxxx


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Indiandpuppy said:


> Errrrrm Max! Labrador= magical appearing dog= no meet max thread and explanation????? xxxxx


Its a bit confusing so bear with me 
My Nan has a dog (Max) but she is struggling with him and I go round daily with Bailey to walk, train and be with him. But he is a mental, adolescent, untrained male and my parents don`t want that round the house. So he is staying with my Nan so at the mo he is my dog but my Nan pays for him and he lives with her at min. But by Xmas he will hopefully be living with us.
No piccys yet but will be by mid week.  Ohh I`m awfully cruel


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> Its a bit confusing so bear with me
> My Nan has a dog (Max) but she is struggling with him and I go round daily with Bailey to walk, train and be with him. But he is a mental, adolescent, untrained male and my parents don`t want that round the house. So he is staying with my Nan so at the mo he is my dog but my Nan pays for him and he lives with her at min. But by Xmas he will hopefully be living with us.
> No piccys yet but will be by mid week.  Ohh I`m awfully cruel


Aww I love labs xx


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Indiandpuppy said:


> Aww I love labs xx


So do I, Always wanted a Lab  xx


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> So do I, Always wanted a Lab  xx


my sister has a lab cross collie cross setter I will facebook you a pic x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Have we decided a time yet?

I think a daytime one is a better idea all round, the evening walk is alright in theory but most of us are travelling a fair distance and I suppose people don't want to be getting home so late.

Canine K9, if I had a car i'd have brought my agility kit so you didn't need to miss out as such! I've taken it to St Annes before with Tiger (my mum and dads Patterdale) and it was great fun, we attracted a bit of an audience


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Is 1pm a good time?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Canine K9 said:


> Is 1pm a good time?


I would say that's ideal, people don't need to set off TOO early and they won't be back mega late either, for me that's fine - just depends on everyone else


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just under 2 weeks until the meet up


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm well looking forward to it! Highlight of the month!

It's just gonna be me and Amber I think though, I dunno if you saw my post before but Mabel has a show in Bolton on the 17th, so my dad is taking her to that 

There are also my mum and dads other two dogs, Tiger and Ruby - but Ruby is blind and VERY slow, she won't be able to keep up with us and Tiger is a bit iffy with other dogs, he's either absolutely brilliant or really horrid, so I don't know whether it's worth risking taking him, which is a shame as I do think he'd enjoy it! He is much better off his lead.... in fact, he is fine off his lead, it's just the initial meeting everyone will probably be all on lead and he's likely to kick off


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Tigerneko said:


> Have we decided a time yet?
> 
> I think a daytime one is a better idea all round, the evening walk is alright in theory but most of us are travelling a fair distance and I suppose people don't want to be getting home so late.
> 
> Canine K9, if I had a car i'd have brought my agility kit so you didn't need to miss out as such! I've taken it to St Annes before with Tiger (my mum and dads Patterdale) and it was great fun, we attracted a bit of an audience


Ahh what a shame about that, the funday we were going to is agility based too!   maybe another time


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Canine K9 said:


> Is 1pm a good time?


excellent time for me, I can still give Amber a short walk in the morning before setting off.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Already thinking about the next meet! hopefully somewhere accesable to more and where I don't have to get 2 trains and a bus lol xx


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Well don't forget to take photos everyone


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Indiandpuppy said:


> Ahh what a shame about that, the funday we were going to is agility based too!   maybe another time


awww I really wanna take my agility equipment now! I can't though, it's all in zip-up carry bags but it's too much to carry on my own


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh and just one more thing to add - PLEASE everyone ensure your dogs are up to date with their jabs for the walk - there have been confirmed cases of Parvo across the North West in the last few days, St Annes is a popular location for dog walkers across the NW and all sorts of people and dogs walk there every day, particularly since we've had such good weather coupled with school holidays!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> Oh and just one more thing to add - PLEASE everyone ensure your dogs are up to date with their jabs for the walk - there have been confirmed cases of Parvo across the North West in the last few days, St Annes is a popular location for dog walkers across the NW and all sorts of people and dogs walk there every day, particularly since we've had such good weather coupled with school holidays!


Well i definitely can't go then!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Oh really?... Ooohh... Spencer is up to date, and i'll be getting Freddie done, but Rufus isn't up to date and don't really want to do him.
> 
> Although i'm a little weary of taking them (even Spencer) to a place where there have been confirmed cases of parvo. Can't they catch it even with having jabs?..


I don't think there have been any specific cases of it in St Annes but I just thought it was worth pointing out, just in case anyone's dogs are due their jabs in the next week or two  I know not everyone has their dogs jabbed, but for those who do do it, it's just a bit of a reminder really  I wouldn't worry too much, they're probably at as much risk of catching it there as they are anywhere else, but it's just been all over FB in the last 24 hours, and also on the BBC news website, I think.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Oh really?... Ooohh... Spencer is up to date, and i'll be getting Freddie done, but Rufus isn't up to date and don't really want to do him.
> 
> Although i'm a little weary of taking them (even Spencer) to a place where there have been confirmed cases of parvo. Can't they catch it even with having jabs?..


Yes they can catch it even having their jabs

I don't vaccinate, and it doesn't worry me i just tend to avoid areas that are 'high risk' for a little bit


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Indiandpuppy said:


> Already thinking about the next meet! hopefully somewhere accesable to more and where I don't have to get 2 trains and a bus lol xx


How big is your dog? Perhaps I could pick up on the way?


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Wiz201 said:


> How big is your dog? Perhaps I could pick up on the way?


she is small and sits on my knee in taxis and the driver never says a world lol


----------



## missylou (Dec 26, 2012)

Ohh I would love to come to this with my two but we're moving house on the 17th, although only to Warton which I think is only 15/20 minutes away! Very tempting haha although my two can't be let off around other dogs lol I wouldn't get them back!! X


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Indiandpuppy said:


> she is small and sits on my knee in taxis and the driver never says a world lol


Excellent, Amber won't say a word either then  I presumed you live somewhere in Manchester?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

missylou said:


> Ohh I would love to come to this with my two but we're moving house on the 17th, although only to Warton which I think is only 15/20 minutes away! Very tempting haha although my two can't be let off around other dogs lol I wouldn't get them back!! X


Best thing about being in a group, if the dogs all stay together then one of us will be garanteed to catch them.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Sadly a bit far for us so won't be able to make it this time. Hope everyone has a fab time though :biggrin: 

Next time we'll have to do one on the right side of the Pennines :wink: :lol:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yey we have a few who are defo coming now


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm going to be at the north car park if anyone would like to meet us there


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Who's on the confirmed list?... It'll be nice to meet a few PFers


Tigerneko me you indiandpuppy clayton1985 wiz


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'll meet you at North car park, as long as weather is not chucking it down. PM me your mobile nearer the time


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

Still trying to sort myself out for this, could probably do a lift or car sharing jobby if anyone is over my way or on the way to St Anne's and was having trouble getting there.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Dan1234 said:


> Still trying to sort myself out for this, could probably do a lift or car sharing jobby if anyone is over my way or on the way to St Anne's and was having trouble getting there.


What are your dogs name and breeds dan?

Really looking forward to the meet up. Am pleased with Mr Max so he will be there  Onlead unless he proves himself very good then long lead.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

We should make it a monthly/bi monthly thing if it goes well again x


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

Canine K9 said:


> What are your dogs name and breeds dan?
> 
> Really looking forward to the meet up. Am pleased with Mr Max so he will be there  Onlead unless he proves himself very good then long lead.


I have Frankie and Henry, 4 yr old Female Akita x and 13 yr old Male JRT x


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just a bump.......


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

Looking more likely I should be able to make it. 
Frankie did a little damage to her knee a few weeks ago so she's been on anti-inflammatory's. However she hasn't limped for a good couple of weeks now so going to start letting her off lead next week again. 
Out of interest is this a off lead area we are going to?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Its a beach so yes it should be I imagine. I hope the weather will be ok that weekend, anyone know the long range forecast? I'm a fair weather walker


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Marnie is able to be off lead now


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

All being well, I MAY be attending with a Husky from the breed rescue as well next week  i'm not sure which though, it could be Kane, the puppy I posted today but it might not be, he has a separation anxiety towards the guy that owns the rescue (Kane lives in his house with him) and when he decides he doesn't want to go somewhere, the brakes go on, and he doesn't want to know any more! I ended up having to turn around and walk all the way home and go somewhere else, although he seemed to settle in more unfamilliar places - I first took him to the place where we do our group walks with the rescue and he wouldn't walk any further than the car park, I think it's because the place was familiar to him but he wasn't with the usual dogs and people, so he wasn't having any of it, but when I took him to the park where he doesn't normally go, he was fine. I might try taking him out again a few times this week and see if he settles with me a bit more. If not I will possibly take one of the others


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Another bump. My sister is coming with me too, promised her she can go find some geocaching sites.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Really looking forward to this now :thumbup:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Same here Tigerneko! Bailey will be offlead and I`m very sorry if he runs up to you for a fuss; he loves people a bit too much 
He has had great recall but I`m still not sure around a group of dogs and people so we`ll see If I end up chasing him or not  I`ll be bringing fresh chicken so hopefully not! 
Max will be onlead although if he behaves himself I might put him on a long lead (but that depends on wether his harness still fits him )


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Canine K9 said:


> Same here Tigerneko! Bailey will be offlead and I`m very sorry if he runs up to you for a fuss; he loves people a bit too much
> He has had great recall but I`m still not sure around a group of dogs and people so we`ll see If I end up chasing him or not  I`ll be bringing fresh chicken so hopefully not!
> Max will be onlead although if he behaves himself I might put him on a long lead (but that depends on wether his harness still fits him )


Aww don't worry about Bailey running up! Amber will be on her lead and I will have her muzzle with me, just in case - she was at my mum and dads house today and she got too silly with Tiger (my dad wasn't watching them when they were outside) and they had a scrap, she pinned Tiger down and now there's a puncture wound in his face  she IS dog friendly, she is fine and SO placid, Tiger can be iffy sometimes (although really gets on with Amber, he was so excited when I turned up with her this morning) so I am wondering if it was him who started it, and her who finished it! But either way, I will have her muzzle in my bag just in case they all start to play a bit rough - and IF she goes off lead at any point then she will be wearing her muzzle, although as I say she is very friendly, but I am captain cautious 

Not sure if I will be bringing a Husky or not yet, the chap from the rescue is fine with it, I just need to chat to him to figure out which one will be best to take, as 3 of them have just been neutered, and it may be a bit of a long day/too much walking for the puppy as he is only 4 and a half months and still growing, but will talk to him and see what he thinks


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Amber will run around barking her head off but she's all mouth and no trousers, we'll bring a flexi just in case she annoys any dog on lead


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> awww I really wanna take my agility equipment now! I can't though, it's all in zip-up carry bags but it's too much to carry on my own


I'm sure we could help you


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Not long now Just days!! Though I`m still not sure if I`m gonna get the train or convince my Dad to take me in the car  Depends if hes ok with taking Max or not


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

My mum is coming with me on the train for this one as she stated today that you could all be a gang of predators :yikes:


so shhhhhh.... about that when you see her lol :ciappa:

nice to know she cares about my welfare

 x


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Indiandpuppy said:


> My mum is coming with me on the train for this one as she stated today that you could all be a gang of predators :yikes:
> 
> so shhhhhh.... about that when you see her lol :ciappa:
> 
> ...


I'll hide my shotgun, don't worry


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Weather forecast is apparently raining on sat- still OK with everyone?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Canine K9 said:


> Weather forecast is apparently raining on sat- still OK with everyone?


I'll look out the window and check night before, I'll text you if I decide not to come.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm alright with a bit of rain, and Amber has her waterproof... at least it'll make the sand less dusty 

How rainy is it meant to be? If it's just showers then no problem but if it's bucketing down all day then I suppose less people might want to come


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tigerneko said:


> I'm alright with a bit of rain, and Amber has her waterproof... at least it'll make the sand less dusty
> 
> How rainy is it meant to be? If it's just showers then no problem but if it's bucketing down all day then I suppose less people might want to come


Apparently starting at 10 and the sun might make an apperance at 4


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh yes I know Wiz already has it but if anyone wants my number feel free to PM me


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah I don't mind showers its the fact it looks like its going to chuck it down all day


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

LahLahsDogs said:


> I'm alright with a bit of a shower, but I don't think it'll be such a nice get together if it's chucking it down. Lol I can imagine us all stood hunched up with our hoods up looking grumpy and wanting to go home. Infact, I probably won't even be able to get Rufus to come out the car *wimp*


aha is he scared of the rain  x


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Max won`t be at the meet. I just don`t trust him at the moment.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I know this may be throwing a spanner in the works, but the weather forecast doesn't look grand with rain all day. Perhaps we could postpone and set a date in September?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Wiz201 said:


> I know this may be throwing a spanner in the works, but the weather forecast doesn't look grand with rain all day. Perhaps we could postpone and set a date in September?


That`s fine by me, as long as everyone else agrees.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I can't come either, I've got a shift for Saturday night/Sunday morning, so need to get my head down in the afternoon, a long drive isn't what I need. Which means Lexilou2 wouldn't be coming either. Will look out for the re-arranged date and see if I can make that one, but I'm ultra busy with work at the moment.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

what about this weekend next month which will be 14th on a Saturday? In my experience September has always been a drier month following August so we might be lucky.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

21st?


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Such a shame I live so far away


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yep 21st is good for me. Goldstar, where do you live?


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm probably OK for any weekend as long as I get notice. I might have a new foster arrival in the next week or 2 so more doggies to come.

Are we definitely calling it for Sat then? I'll not be impressed if I drive 2 hours and find myself standing alone in the rain


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah I think we are, hopefully other people confirmed coming have seen this.


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

yeah that's cool for me, Lester prefers it indoors when it rains, cant wait to meet everyones pooches next time though, please excuse Lesters bounciness when we do meet up, he is a puppy in a 10 stone body


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Wiz201 said:


> Yep 21st is good for me. Goldstar, where do you live?


West Wales


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Please can we not cancel!!!! I can't come in september its only forecast a few showers on saturday we could do it on a weekday next week but can't do any other times really :0


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

That's a shame ! Was looking forward to the pictures 

I may be able to come on the September one atleast the summer hols will be over with then and not as much traffic. Will it still be at the same location?


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

what about sunday, monday, tuesday or wednesday this week??


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Indiandpuppy said:


> what about sunday, monday, tuesday or wednesday this week??


I can`t make any of those


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Indiandpuppy said:


> what about sunday, monday, tuesday or wednesday this week??


I'll have to miss stables on Sunday and RDA volunteering does take priority I'm afraid. I work full time during the week + I can't book leave after rota has been done and we are short on staff this week.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh wait, I remembered I had Thursday booked off, I can do Thursday as long as its a bit earlier than lunch time? I have to be back for stables in the evening.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I can`t do any day of the week I`m afraid.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh I can't believe it's been cancelled!!!  was really looking forward to it as well 

Tbh I can't see the weather getting much better from now on, it's heading towards autumn! I work every other weekend as well so the chances of me making it again are probably poop


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Has it been cancelled or not? If not I`ll have to get train tickets because my Dad can`t take me on Sat


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

If it is cancelled then does anyone want to meet me at the manchester donkey sanctuary open day? they have donkeys, agility have a go, stalls and a fun dog show? it is on all day saturday ? xx

if not is anyone free for a different meetup in the summer holidays?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Canine K9 said:


> Has it been cancelled or not? If not I`ll have to get train tickets because my Dad can`t take me on Sat


Well nobody seems to want to go now so it's looking like it


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

If its good i could do 25th (sun after) And India whats the postcode? X


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> If its good i could do 25th (sun after) And India whats the postcode? X


Manchester | The Donkey Sanctuary

that is the place

and

Manchester Summer Fair and Dog Show | The Donkey Sanctuary

that is the event! 

-- The 25th of aug is good for me if the others are all ok? lol september I am free till the 15th I think.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Canine K9 said:


> If its good i could do 25th (sun after) And India whats the postcode? X


I'm working next weekend... I work every other weekend, this weekend i'm off... the weekend after i'm working, then i'm off, then i'm working... and so on


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

1st September?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Canine K9 said:


> 1st September?


That would be alright, as long as it's convenient to everyone else


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm happy to do donkey sanctuary, heck we could have two northern meetings for those withddifferent working patterns


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

1st sept for the beach is fine for me! on the 7/8th sept we are entering scruufts which should be fun lol!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

it is supposed to rain later, and don't forget we're further east from Blackpool so the rain might have arrived already. Anyway, I've now got my car nestled into someone's driveway until tomorrow (my new parking arrangement as supposed to parking on the road) so I'm not going now.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Aww I hope everyone still comes on 1st Sept!


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Just got here... It's peeing it down!! Sat in the car waiting for my Mum and even Spencer is sat quietly not wanting to get out! Lol it'll be nice to see my Mum still, and there's not likely to be any picnics for Spencer to steal so that's something.


Hope it clears up for you, we had a heavy down pour before for about 30mins but it's now cleared up and blue skies again 

Have fun  don't forget the pictures


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

if people were willing to come over here for a Huddersfield walk, all we're getting is wind, no rain yet.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

I went to the donkey sanctuary with my auntie and the puppy, a lovely day!

remember 1st of sept evryone! 

pics to follow x


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

ok 1st September same time as before, 1pm?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

LahLahsDogs said:


> I'm not sure if I can do any weekend in September as I have a Trade Show one weekend, and Birthday's the others.. Plus i'm flat out with work during the week too. I'll probably be a no show


Awww I wanna meet your boys too!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

LahLahsDogs said:


> I'm not sure if I can do any weekend in September as I have a Trade Show one weekend, and Birthday's the others.. Plus i'm flat out with work during the week too. I'll probably be a no show


We can do our own local meet up? Huddersfield lads and lasses? We could meet at scammonden on an evening.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Guys don't think I'll be able to do 1st September, got a trip to a two day agility training event to go to which is out near York so don't want to use the petrol for St Annes, plus I've realised its a sunday and I can't miss carriage driving


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

How about the Sunday after the 7th?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

So is it 1st Sept at St Annes now? I could come to that.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Burrowzig- I think but it might just be me, you and Indiandpupy :lol:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

It's not worth it's own thread but me and my cousin (Max's owner) are considering meeting up at a local walking spot on the 14th September at about 11am. It's a local walk to me but its a woodlands with a small field and a large field and very safe for offlead adventures. It's also right near a train station. If anyone's interested please Pm me and i can give you details to see if you could make it


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Is it any closer to Huddersfield than Blackpool?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Wiz201 said:


> Is it any closer to Huddersfield than Blackpool?


Tis about 50 minutes away depending on traffic


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Um can you PM me details  thanks


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bumping up since edited OP


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

details pls


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

I cannot come on the 1st sept as M will still be in season? 20 days is it?

We have the Manchester Pet show the weekend after and I am busy on the 14th I think....

Unless we did a meet before September.. or after school/work hours or on a bank holiday or after I get back from france on the 24th of september then I can't really come


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I am happy to do the 1st of Sept at St Annes! 

Any weekends after that date I am having to keep clear for now  but hopefully i'll still be okay for the 1st


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

So is it still on for the 1st Sept at St Annes, and where exactly?


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

If it is still on then we can come  she is not in season and was just bleeding from her anus for some reason..


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't come now, i'm doing something on Sunday and I really can't change it, Sunday was the only day I could do it 

Disappointed to be missing out but it is for a good reason, I promise


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Indiandpuppy said:


> If it is still on then we can come  she is not in season and was just bleeding from her anus for some reason..


Yeah both meets are still on 



Tigerneko said:


> I can't come now, i'm doing something on Sunday and I really can't change it, Sunday was the only day I could do it
> 
> Disappointed to be missing out but it is for a good reason, I promise


Ahh :thumbup1:


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm hopefully going to be there on 14th. Checking my diary it looks like Rosie and I will be free


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> So is it still on for the 1st Sept at St Annes, and where exactly?


Yeah it is and we`ll be at the North Car Park (as in Me and Bailey)


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I`m not sure if I`ll be letting Bailey off. I probably will since his recall is doing quite well and if he does a runner I`ll get my Dad to chase him


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

who is coming on the 1st and who on the 14th?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

What time is it on the first, and the north car park is the one near the jetty?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> What time is it on the first, and the north car park is the one near the jetty?


1pm and yeah I think so



Indiandpuppy said:


> who is coming on the 1st and who on the 14th?


Ill be there at both, lists are on the OP


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Indiandpuppy said:


> who is coming on the 1st and who on the 14th?


14th hopefully


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll come on the 1st if Ziggy is OK. Her arthritis was quite bad today, had to give her a dose of metacam when we got home.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Excited about tomorrow!


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

I am coming tomorrow!  but not the 14th as I will be preparing for francais (oohlala)  

Manchester Pet show I am going without Marnie on the 7th (saturday) as I have a pageant meeting on the sunday so not entering this year


PS- If things go well I am interested in starting a thread for an october/november meet. 

If any of you have daxies or rotties Marnie will be scared of them  however if any of you have mastiffs or spaniels she will have made a new best friend


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Indiandpuppy said:


> I am coming tomorrow!  but not the 14th as I will be preparing for francais (oohlala)
> 
> Manchester Pet show I am going without Marnie on the 7th (saturday) as I have a pageant meeting on the sunday so not entering this year
> 
> ...


Iya Marnie
Tis Bailey I izzz excited for walkies at beach do you like water?? Iz don`t 
Bailey x


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> Iya Marnie
> Tis Bailey I izzz excited for walkies at beach do you like water?? Iz don`t
> Bailey x


I iz scared of ze waters! I hate the bath and the paddle pool and when mummy is go in the river at the park I iz go in to try to saves her and gets all wet! I am not looking forwards to the BIG water in the sea! Siya tomorrow Bailey

Marnie x

ps- My mummy says can you gives her your mobile numbers via Private Message so she iz find you and your pet hooman Emma.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Awww have fun tomorrow guys! I feel really bad for not being able to make it  hope you have a lovely time, I can't do the 14th one but i'll try my best for another St Annes one in future


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll see you there, those that are going.

I just hope there won't be other people waiting with dogs for a group walk in the same place at the same time!


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Burrowzig said:


> I'll see you there, those that are going.
> 
> I just hope there won't be other people waiting with dogs for a group walk in the same place at the same time!


Believe it or not but that happened at the last north west meet ! we pulled up to see a dog walk taking place, thankfully we didn't bump into them.

Hope you all have fun, wish we could of made it ! I hate working weekends!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> I'll see you there, those that are going.
> 
> I just hope there won't be other people waiting with dogs for a group walk in the same place at the same time!


I was waking with Polimba and Zimba when we found ourselves surrounded on all sides by Cockerpoos! 

Turned out it was Cockerpoo Lover from PF's Cockerpoos Owners Club meet / walk 

A brilliant sight seeing Zimba stand there ever he gentleman slowly surrounded by Cockerpoos  Millie on the other hand saw every one as her new best friend 

Hope everyone who goes has fun and finds each other.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Make sure your camera`s are fully charged everyone!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Me and India just met up I did see burrowzig but by the time we had our photo shoot we couldn't find you


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Canine K9 said:


> Me and India just met up I did see burrowzig but by the time we had our photo shoot we couldn't find you


Was that you taking photos in front of the pier? I didn't know what you or the dogs looked like - but now I see the dog in your avatar pic looks like one that was there.

I arrived half an hour late, set off a bit after I planned to start with, met roadworks, every light turned red as I approached it, I kept getting stuck behind people doing 35 on a 50 limit road - one of those cars was even holding up a tractor!

Anyway, had a nice walk on the beach. Good meet-up day without actually meeting anyone!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes I thought that was the gorgeous Kite and Ziggy! We tried to find you afterwards but couldn`t find you


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

So where are the photos you took as I was going by?


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi and yes we thought it might be you!

pics as requested=










Bailey










the terrierble two!



















beach but no water :mellow:










we couldn't identify the birdie!










the now famous pics lol!



















...................................

and then then Marnie and I went to lytham marshland 
after this happened -










nomnom

---------




























end of epic photo post- the rest are on facebook


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh and I am going to organise a meet-up somewhere on the river irwell in october/november, possibly Burrs park, the sculptures or Phillips park


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Is everyone on the list still up for Saturday


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Little bump


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Canine K9 said:


> Is everyone on the list still up for Saturday


Oh plans have changed. I'm accompanying my sister to Ilkley on Saturday, she's playing in the band and I'm going to take Amber on the moors around there.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm not sure if we'll make it either hun, I was convinced it was Sunday, I really need to get more organised xx


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Its fine we aren`t sure at the moment either


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

Thought this would be a good place to ask this as there are more likely to be people close by. I was wondering if there was anyone in the Preston area who'd be willing to maybe set up a sort of play date with their dog(s). I really want Ollie to get some positive interaction and don't really know anyone with dogs. Would also be a big help to me to be able to talk to knowledgeable people as I'm still learning how to do everything properly.


----------

